# We need an egg donor but want to donate sperm - anyone out there???!



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi there, i have put this proposition to the RV but have been told no go as what I'm looking for is an egg share and none of their proven egg sharers need sperm donation. (Origin don't do sperm donation). i do know that this would result in a full sibling but as embryo donation also does it's not that radical. It just feels like you're being driven to go abroad - very frustrating.......  

Regards Janice


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

have you checked out Care Nottingham? they do egg share. not sure about the southern clinics but may be worth checking out?


----------



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi there, thanks for that Galaxygirl. I will give them a ring - seems to me that facilities here are a little, shall we say challanged??   Unless things are totally straight-forward you're up against a brick wall!

Regards Janice


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

oh my word, you have just made my night.  I am 27 husband 31 spinal injury, previous ivf isci which resulted in daughter now 21 months.  Desperate for another child but last results show we need a sperm donor.  Appointment with the very gorgeous doctor mcfaul on tues, now awaiting couselling to be placed on donor list, but no donor exsist so what is the point.  spoke to husband and talked about egg donation to help someone else, while helping ourselves to acheive the family we so desperately want.  please privste message me to see what you think


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Freyamum and Plusone -

I hope your last wee post there has a happy ending! It just prooves how useful this site can be  

     to you both.


----------



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Tearful - thanks so much for your post! It's looking hopeful so far so fingers and everything else crossed!! 

Regards J


----------

